# Its about time...



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally got my struts and am laying out on 19s...... car is filthy from sitting so long


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

interesting. did you tub it? what strut mounts? bombers? what size tires? 

looks good


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks gooooood :thumbup:


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

Boosted20th2886 said:


> interesting. did you tub it? what strut mounts? bombers? what size tires?
> 
> looks good


 No tubbing, just hammered the inner fenders a while ago. Stock strut mounts. Custom bombers. 225/35/19 on a 8.5 up front


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

looking good.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

its about time man!!! i got a few tricks up my sleeves when i come back from Afghanistan! Car looks good.


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

looks really good:thumbup:


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

> No tubbing, just hammered the inner fenders a while ago. Stock strut mounts. Custom bombers. 225/35/19 on a 8.5 up front


 What do you actually hammer in the fender wells? the top portion? or the sides?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

shorter strut body?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

very nice


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

MalakaiTran said:


> its about time man!!! i got a few tricks up my sleeves when i come back from Afghanistan! Car looks good.


 Can't wait to see man!! 



05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> What do you actually hammer in the fender wells? the top portion? or the sides?


 mostly the top, towards the front of the wells. 



no vtec 4me said:


> shorter strut body?


 yes, 15mm shorter then my shorties


----------



## dubbinout (Jun 27, 2006)

MalakaiTran said:


> its about time man!!! i got a few tricks up my sleeves when i come back from Afghanistan! Car looks good.


 Be safe man! My sister brigade (5th brigade, 2ID) has taken the worst losses this year since the start of the war. 

Fly, look forward to seeing your car complete again =) Ive got a few of your pics rotating through my screensaver.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks good. Love those lips. :laugh:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

wow that looks amazing man. And you are on 19s. One question. When you say hammer the fenders what exactly are you referring to. I just got air and I know my frame needs to be notched along with some other things. But in reference to the fender i'm a little lost. Help me out. Btw your car is my screensaver at work.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

basically anywhere the wheel may hit, you hammer the ish out of it


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

impressive.. pics of area hammered?


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

sbuogr said:


> impressive.. pics of area hammered?


 I'll try and get some someday soon. If I remember right its pretty much under where the stock airbox would be and then the same area on the other side. I still need to rim below the dogbone mount.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

OH ok. O think i have an idea. I'll try and take pics when I decide to stop being lazy and get under there.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

.FLY GLI. said:


> I'll try and get some someday soon. If I remember right its pretty much under where the stock airbox would be and then the same area on the other side. I still need to rim below the dogbone mount.


 please post pics! 

now arent you glad you sold me your old struts? looks awesome!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

derryo said:


> please post pics!
> 
> now arent you glad you sold me your old struts? looks awesome!


 I'm gonna have to say no because he had to wait 9 months and miss Wuste  

Car is looking legit Clinton, wish I could have seen it this weekend.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

So how much shorter are these than regular bombers? I thought the idea of bombers was that they were just one size, color, etc. - so did Bagyard shorten them or someone else?



MalakaiTran said:


> its about time man!!! i got a few tricks up my sleeves when i come back from Afghanistan! Car looks good.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

derryo said:


> please post pics!
> 
> now arent you glad you sold me your old struts? looks awesome!


Thanks, you get them installed yet?



SoloGLI said:


> I'm gonna have to say no because he had to wait 9 months and miss Wuste
> 
> Car is looking legit Clinton, wish I could have seen it this weekend.


Thanks Alex! I hated missing Wuste, but it was completely out of my control 



dmoney said:


> So how much shorter are these than regular bombers? I thought the idea of bombers was that they were just one size, color, etc. - so did Bagyard shorten them or someone else?


They are 15mm shorter.... Mine were a one time deal, "sponsorship" thing.... But apparently sponsorship means bend over and take it prison style..... Then wait 9 months and have baby bombers....


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

.FLY GLI. said:


> Thanks, you get them installed yet?


Yes I did, they ride awesome! Thanks again.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

derryo said:


> Yes I did, they ride awesome! Thanks again.


For sure man! I'm glad they went to a good home and you enjoy them. :beer:


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

The New bumper arrived!


----------



## madcaddy (May 5, 2009)

wow man! its gonna look dope!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

.FLY GLI. said:


> Thanks, you get them installed yet?
> They are 15mm shorter.... Mine were a one time deal, "sponsorship" thing.... But apparently sponsorship means bend over and take it prison style..... Then wait 9 months and have baby bombers....


You originally had a set of bombers and we weren't going to make "custom" orders. However, you wanted to lay frame on 19's so we made an exception to the rule just once. Its a little bit unfair how you tell everyone you waited 9 months, yet you had a set from the first group buy that would have sufficed. What happened was completely out of my control and I apologize and believe me, I feel awful. We'll gladly refund you the money if you want to go with a set of Air Lifts - feel free to call me if you want and we can discuss the options in order to make things right with you :thumbup:


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You originally had a set of bombers and we weren't going to make "custom" orders. However, you wanted to lay frame on 19's so we made an exception to the rule just once. Its a little bit unfair how you tell everyone you waited 9 months, yet you had a set from the first group buy that would have sufficed. What happened was completely out of my control and I apologize and believe me, I feel awful. We'll gladly refund you the money if you want to go with a set of Air Lifts - feel free to call me if you want and we can discuss the options in order to make things right with you :thumbup:


Actually, the original order WAS for the custom bombers..... The only reason I even ordered was because you promised me they would be custom from the beginning, when in fact Bagyard sent me regular ones. I appreciate that you feel awful about it, but I feel the whole process could have been handled better.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't disagree on handling it better. Guess I should have just told you to order another set of supremes, I bet it would have been completed faster.


----------

